# Next Project - SR-71 build.



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Anyone have any links to any builds of an SR-71 Blackbird? I just got an old SnapTite 1:110 scale kit and plan on doing that for a break from the usual sci-fi kits I work on.

I saw one in person at the Air & Space museum in Chantilly, Va., but pics came out very dark, so, those are of no help to me. Any good links to builds or reference pics would be gladly appreciated!

Thanks in advance for any help offered.

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Start here:
http://www.cybermodeler.com/aircraft/sr-71/sr-71_all.shtml
I love the Habu, have fun and show us pics!


I forgot, I built that kit last year, I had to wash off about 3 inches of dust.
Here she is:

























It's a fun build, and worth your time.
Steve


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Heck, just simply google images for the SR-71.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I wonder who'll be the first to build an X-men: FC variant?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Working on it, the 1960's version. Still digging up reference material.


----------

